# 10 month old wakes and cries all night!



## begoragirl (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello! I am new to the community and already reaping the benefits of all of your experiences. I am hoping you can help me with my issue! We have shared our bed with our son from the beginning. He seems to go through cycles of sleeping well with us, and then for a few weeks waking more frequently and not being soothed by nursing. The first few times this happened (beginning at 3 months) we attributed it to teething and patiently awaited teeth. We are 10 months and still no teeth! Lately when he wakes and cries he often cannot relax and nurse effectively, and I have found that if I leave the bed he will sleep like a little angel with his father. If I come back, he paws at me and cries but does not soothe himself back to sleep at the breast. Any ideas on what I can do to calm my little guy and get us all a better night's sleep? The odd thing is that he goes to sleep quite easily at the breast - this activity is just in the middle of the night. He wakes up happily most mornings despite the all night fussiness. I have no problem with on demand breastfeeding all night long - it is just that he isn't latching and relaxing at the breast - he kicks, cries and just looks miserable!
Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

for what it's worth my son too used to go through these periods of spazzing out at the breast at night and being kind of inconsolable. i figured out it was gas, he was getting a lot of air during his pre-bed nursing sessions. we ended up using those infant anti-gas drops from the drug store and it worked like a charm.


----------



## BekahMomToOliver (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, I posted about the same thing a couple months ago! My son sounds soooo much like yours it's crazy! He was definitely teething since 3 months, I could feel the teeth rising and falling under his gums for ages and they bothered him to no end, but they just wouldn't pop through








He was up every hour or two for a couple months right around the 8-10 month mark and I was at the end of my rope with exhaustion, he couldn't sleep soundly at all but we kept at it. Lo and behold, right after he turned 10 months, he had 4 teeth pop through at once and he immediately slept more soundly (still up every 3-4 hours, but I'm pretty sure he's getting some bottom teeth now.)
Sometimes it just takes some time for the reason to show itself, I guess.
Best of luck! Hope you're both sleeping soundly soon!

Oh, and I should add, he's not breastfeeding anymore unfortunately but he was drinking 3-4 bottles (between 26-32 ounces) each night during that rough patch, each time he was up he HAD to drink himself to sleep again.


----------



## begoragirl (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! I just don't know what to do... I decided that I would try sleeping in the next room - he sleeps more soundly when I'm not there - I'm guessing it is because he can't smell/feel me and isn't constantly seeking me out to nurse. He still wakes 3-4 times a night, and I pop in to nurse him then leave again. He always seems to sleep better from 3 or 4 AM on with or without me lying beside him. I just don't feel like me leaving my bed and my family is a wonderful option either! I am so tired that I don't know what to do. I feel like I've been fighting this battle forever and am getting exhausted and am tired of being emotional! I dread nighttime most days. To make matters worse I just cannot seem to fall asleep during the day, and often after soothing him to sleep I am wide awake Sooo frustrating. DH and I have both agreed we wanted a family bed, but is this the best option for our family? Thanks for hearing me out and for your support.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry this is sort of personal lol... but have you tried wearing a nursing tank to bed? if not you could try that and see if it helps. obviously if he wakes up to nurse nurse him but maybe if he is fussing a lot at the breast without settling it will help him settle if hes not popping on and off in major indecisive mode lol.


----------



## begoragirl (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion - I have tried that, as well as sleeping topless! Neither seems to help - in fact he wants to nurse all night if he feels and or seems "them!" I have no problem with that if he latched and calmly nursed and eventually fell asleep, but he doesn't - he cries, pops on and off the breast (probably filling up with gas), kicks... SIGH.... Thank you for you suggestion though! I appreciate the support.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

itll get better. at least thats what i keep telling myself so i'll tell you too







actually my son is 11 mos old and right now he is wide awake i have no idea why. he doesn't want to eat he wants to jump off the bed and run from side of the bed to other. babies are strange creatures.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

How about putting him next to your bed in a side sleeper or even a mattress on the floor or something so that he isnt touching you or so close he can smell you. From you saying that he sleeps better with just your dh maybe he needs more room around him.

Or you could sleep on the floor next to the bed so you wouldnt have to jump up and down all night to nurse him.


----------



## begoragirl (Jan 4, 2009)

babies _are_ strange little creatures!!!







:
I am liking the mattress by the bed idea... will look into that pronto. He does flail a lot and I have wondered if more room is part of the issue...


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

DS has gone through this a few times lately as well. He seems to want me to sit up to nurse him. It's like he can't get close enough to me. Laying side by side nursing isn't close enough, even if I am cuddled up to him. Sometimes he prefers to lay on top of me, draped across my chest and nurse this way.


----------

